# Orlik Golden Sliced



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

So I received a nice little sample of this from Troutman22 dated 6/08 in my Super Lottery winnings, and with all the good things I've heard about this, I decided that today would be a perfect day to try it out!

The tobacco looks like a broken flake type of cut and smelled great out of the jar. I've read that flakes tend to benefit from a bit of drying, so I set it out for a few minutes on the counter before loading it up and heading out to our enclosed porch. The tobacco lit up easily, and I was greeted with the typical sweeteness I associate with Virginia tobacco, and on the retrohale got some nice spot. I hadn't looked up the tobacco until after I smoked it because I don't like it to skew my reviews, but right away I thought this was a VaPer. I guess my palate is improving.

I got mainly the sweet spiciness throughout the first half of the bowl, then for some reason I got strong notes of chocolate, and a hint of citrus which hung around for the rest of the bowl.

Overall I only had a couple of relights, which is miraculous for me. My only real complaint was that there was a fair amount of damp dottle at the bottom of the bowl, but I suspect that was due to the short drying time. I really enjoyed this tobacco, and I'd say I'd pick up more of it soon, but with 150g from the lotto, I think I might be able to wait to buy more 

As a side note, anyone reading this who's hesitant to write reviews, just do it. When I started, (Thanks to the modest proposal thread) I was nervous because I don't seem to pick up all the stuff everyone else does. But as I've continued doing it, I've slowed down, and started to notice a lot more. Reviewing is great for developing the palate. Unfortunately now you all will have to deal with endless reviews from me


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

I was definitely nervous to write a review. But when you are smoking to review something, you slow down and end up enjoying it a bit more. It helped me overall learning to smoke the pipe.

Thanks for the review and the encouragement.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

One of my favorites thanks for the review!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the good review!
I've been eyeing the Golden Sliced for a while now, just never pulled the trigger on any. One day... one day


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great review and the first baccy ever placed on my "always have on hand" list. It got my attention from the first bowl.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Another nice thing about this great tobacco is the price - 50g tins run under $7 online.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pat,
Great review! I totally agree on the chocolate (I swear I tasted tootsie roll once :lol: ) one of my faves and smoking some now 



gahdzila said:


> Another nice thing about this great tobacco is the price - 50g tins run under $7 online.


And I grabbed a few 100g tins for $7.40 a piece a couple of weeks ago  I'm a happy boy!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Lil Brown has a stack of Orlik tins up front in the store right now. Might need to pick up a tin.

And as for the reviews, continue! I don't know what the heck I'm doing when I write mine, that's for sure. It helps me to reflect on my own thoughts, and it helps me to read those of my BOTLs here on the board.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe it's just the presentation affecting me (in fact, it almost has to be!) but I much prefer the 50 gm tins over the 100 gm.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

oddly OGS is one blend I just don't like. But I bought a tin of it recently to try again after 6 months of age. The problem is I never label my tins with purchase dates soo it's a who's who as to how long it's been aging for ha.
good review


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice review I picked up a 100g tin a few weeks back for cheap and really enjoy it. I never sen the way the 50g tins are filled Marc but I was amazed that they got all that baccy in the 100g tin took me some planing getting it out without it falling apart to jar it.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe the 100gm tins the tobacco is a ready rub. hense why it tends to fall apart. Unlike Marlin flake and RLGF


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Maybe it's just the presentation affecting me (in fact, it almost has to be!) but I much prefer the 50 gm tins over the 100 gm.


Agreed.

The 50g tin has nice stacks of neatly cut, perfectly portion sized flakes. The 100g tin has long flakes twisted and squished haphazardly into the tin.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure what ready rubbed is exactly now  I just opened a tin and the were several flakes (or not) that were about 16" long and in the tin the clump looks just like the pictures of Marlin flake. Mind you it was a PITA to untangle them. Definatly not like the 50g tins which look just like PS LNF. I don't know


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe the OGS that comes in the 100gram tins are closer to what they get in Europe. It comes in a packet and the flakes are huge


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

nikonnut said:


> Not sure what ready rubbed is exactly now  I just opened a tin and the were several flakes (or not) that were about 16" long and in the tin the clump looks just like the pictures of Marlin flake. Mind you it was a PITA to untangle them. Definatly not like the 50g tins which look just like PS LNF. I don't know


Ready rubbed is what I have after fighting the &^$#@ huge flakes out of that 100 gm tin!


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

phager said:


> I got mainly the sweet spiciness throughout the first half of the bowl, then for some reason I got strong notes of chocolate, and a hint of citrus which hung around for the rest of the bowl.


I completely agree. The spiciness faded for me fairly quickly, and then the chocolate came in after that, kind of like a dry cocoa powder flavor. Great stuff. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

phager said:


> I really enjoyed this tobacco, and I'd say I'd pick up more of it soon, but with 150g from the lotto, I think I might be able to wait to buy more


Thanks for the review, Pat! And,,, buy more now. You can always think about ageing your tobacco. More is better and adds variety to your rotation. Think it is good now, give it a couple years!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Think it is good now, give it a couple years!


Great news. I have about a pound or a pound and a half since it was one of my favorites when I first started smoking pipes. Have not smoked any in a couple of years so now I cannot wait to try it. :tu


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

laloin said:


> I believe the 100gm tins the tobacco is a ready rub. hense why it tends to fall apart. Unlike Marlin flake and RLGF


Interestingly enough, Rattray's calls those long strips jammed into their 100g Marlin Flake tins "Ready Rubbed." Beats me.

RD


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

RupturedDuck said:


> Interestingly enough, Rattray's calls those long strips jammed into their 100g Marlin Flake tins "Ready Rubbed." Beats me.
> 
> RD


At least Rattray's doesn't tie their flakes in a knot! :biglaugh: I'm actually enjoying some marlin flake right now. Good stuff!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Orlik GS is my favorite...right now.

Im hoping to get a good stash of it to age some ipe:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Mason16Filz said:


> Orlik GS is my favorite...right now.
> 
> Im hoping to get a good stash of it to age some ipe:


Keep your eyes pealed. Occasionally it goes on sale for ridiculously low prices. I found it back around Christmas for $7.40/100g tin. Couldn't resist and bought a pound and a half.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Eyes peeled Chris :shocked:


----------

